# types of filters?



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

Wellllll, I'll be needing a filter for my 29g tank.. but I'm still having trouble deciding what kind. Originally, I thought I would go with an undergravel one, but they kinda look like a pain. Are they? Anyway, I'm willing to spend around $30 for a good filter, and it would be, like, so totally sweet to get some recommendations as to which type or brand would be efficient.

PS- I'm a beginner looking to house a community tank with several kinds of fish, ranging from tetras to corys to maybe an angelfish, if that makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I am not a fan of HOB filters, but this one might be good for your tank. Bio wheels are great for biological filtration, and it filters 200 gph. Most fish nuts like to have at least a 10 time turnover rate on your filtration, which you would only have about about a 7 time turnover rate with this filter, but that is still good, and you could supplement filtration with a sponge filter. I love sponge filters! They are cheap, provide great biological filtration, are safe for fry, and also help with surface agitation because they run on air. They also don't malfunction when you have a power surge. Once the power is restored, they start right back up! 2 sponge filters are all I have running on my 55 gal. tank with 5 angels in it. I think they are awesome filters!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on the type of tank you are keeping.

HOB filters offer the most O2 exchange for a tank that size and are easy to clean. They are visible if that will be a problem for you. Penguin's Bio-wheel filters arguably give the best biological filtration while aquaclear filters have the best water turnover rate and thus the best mechanical filtration. I would venture to say these are the top 2 brands of HOB filters. Cant go wrong with either. Biowheels can be a PITA to keep turning as they clog easier. Aquaclear filters have an easier flow adjust also.

Canisters offer the best mechanical filtration, but not as much biological. Turnover rate is better and they are not as visible. Their O2 exchange isn't as great either without keeping the return flow above the water which makes noise. Great for planted tanks and tanks 55 gallons or larger.

Sumps offer the best O2 exchange and filter the most water. Expensive and not really intended for tanks under 55-75 gallons. Not really for planted tanks.

UFG filters were the craze 10-15 years ago and their biological filtration is great. Hard to clean and shouldn't be used with sand. Also not easy to clean. Can be used on tanks from 5 gallons to 30. Lacking in the mechanical filtration department.

I think that just about covers it.....................


----------



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks gunnie for the links, and simpte for the explanation. looks like a bio-wheel could be the one for me. they hang off the back of the tank right?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Yes, the bio wheel hangs on tank.

I'm a fan of canisters, but I won't bash HOB's, I still use some where canisters are obsolete.

Fluval has a surface skimmer attachment for the intake, that can easily be used on all types of canisters. I have 2 fluval 404's, and one of them has an one of these skimmers on it, I highly recommend it to anyone who uses a canister.
Heres mine in action.

When finding the link to the above surface skimmer for canisters, I found one for AquaClears so I'm sure they can be used on most powerfilters.


----------



## ImagineAquatics (Aug 2, 2005)

Bio-wheels are very effective and reasonably priced. However, my longterm experience with them has been mixed. I find that they work very well for a predictable duration of time, and then slowly decline. I believe that the (fiberglass???) material they use gets perminantly clogged after a period (a year or two, sometimes more). I have tried rinsing them with high pressure (not carwash pressure, though, hose pressure) and have not had acceptable results (in the best case performance drops, in the worst tanks refuse to cycle properly). Best to replace them. It's not difficult, but you need to do this while maintaining a biological filter. It's fairly simple to add an extra one for a few months and then remove the old one. You may get a temporary spike of some nasty chemicals when you remove the old one, but it should be managable if you monitor and control the levels carefully (water change maybe?) I have known people with dual bio-wheel systems that just take one of them out and replace it with a new one. I've not tried this, though.

Hopefully this is sound advice, any thoughts?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I personally like the H.O.T. pro magnum. it is a canister that is HOT it also comes with a bio-wheel attatchment, very simple to use and if you have gravel there is a vaccuum that attatches to the filter itself so you don't have the problem with spilling water during cleaning. I do not use the vaccuum attatchment anymore becouse I have sand in both of my tanks. I have been extremely pleased with mine, no problems and has been running for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I know not a lot of people are fans of these but I just have the AquaTech from Walmart. I believe the 20-30G filter was $22. The pads are cheap to replace and they have recently added a biofiber pad that supplies area for biological filtration. The only time I had one break on me is because too much of my hair got twisted in the impeller. If you can get a bio-wheel for $30 go for it.


----------



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

okay, a bio-wheel sounds good. perhaps a canister would be nice for a bigger aquarium, but i dont think i can handle that yet. is penguin a good brand?


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

i have a penguin 350 with 2 bio wheels on my 55 gallon and it works fine. I do have a few times when i get sand in it and it makes noise but im sure any filter will do this and it usually goes away in a day. I also run an old whisper filter with it but i think it's prolly just overkill. I wouldn't sugest the whisper i only have it up b/c it came with the tank. So yes penguin is a good brand i'd go for the biggest size Ex: if your tank is 40 gallons and they make a 30-40 gallon one and a 50-60 gallon go for the 50-60


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

blakeoe: i'd be more concerned about getting sand sucked up, it could be causing some damage to the magnetic impellar motor. You should consider shortening your intakes so they dangle half way down or less than that.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

i have already shortend them as short as they go before i switched to sand but unfortunately, them sucking up sand seems to be unpreventalbe. Especially when my cichlids start their digging and chasing, or when i have to move something around. For the most part i try to turn them off when i can especially during water changes. Haven't seen any damege yet but you never know.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Well if you haven't noticed then you're probably alright. Just check the impellar when you maintain your filter, look for knicks on the magnet, and rinse out the hole where the impellar slides into, just to be save.

C


----------



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

I'd go with the penquin 350 if you can, but the aquaclear 70 is equally capable of keeping your water clear and cheaper. 

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22127;category_id=1721;pcid1=2885;pcid2= 

You don't have to worry about replacement cartridges either since you can just rinse and reuse the sponge(s).


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

the penguin biofilters are great...i have used them for the past year plus with great results...now getting all of my friends to upgrade their filters as well...

good luck!


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Having used AquaClears, Emperor, Eheim, Tetratec, H.O.T Magnums, whispers, UGF, sponges and powerheads I would suggest that you use a pair of AquaClear 150s (I think that is 30 under their new labelling system). At Big Als it will cost you $31.98 plus shipping. 

Buy using two filters you will suck up more waste because of better intake coverage, have less current and also not risk losing filtration if a filter breaks. While the biowheeels in Emperor and Penguin make excellent bio-filters, the cartridge system can get costly- after all they make their real money selling the carts not the filters.

The best single bang for the buck mech filtration, imo, is the Magnum line running the micron cart.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Use a prefilter over your intakes on your filter.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

When setting up display tanks, I've always used a combination of UGF and outside power filter. I drop the intake tube of the power filter down inside the lift tube of the UGF. The waste is pulled beneath the UGF plate. Nitrites and nitrates are pulled up the lift tube, through the activated charcoal in the power filter and clean water is dumped back into the tank. The only thing you have to remember is to leave the lift tube long enough to come out of the water.
Tony


----------

